# Cat peeing at the front door daily - PLEASE help.



## bellanoora (Mar 12, 2008)

hi all, i'm new so i hope i get this right. i did a search but didn't find anything like my cat's peeing behaviour...

so i took bella and noora from the pound in august and everything went really well. both of them used the catlitterbox religiously and didn't cause any trouble.

some day a few months ago noora decided it was necessary for her to pee at our front door. i live in a 1 room appartment so that's pretty annoying. but accidents do happen, i thought, and life went on. it started to happen more often though, and one day when i went out it looked like a dog had marked our door. we live on the 4th floor and one floor above us lives a man with a dog. i think that one peed against our door and now noora tried to.. pee back? - i can't go speak to the man because they're russian and i don't do russian. i haven't seen any peemarks except for that one time though.

and noora now does it every morning and almost every evening.

i had her sterilized in hope that would help. i bought some spray that would make the territorial-peeing-need go away (apparently not). and now i don't know what to do anymore.

i thought maybe she was too posh to use a smelly litterbox but i clean out the poo daily! and change it once a week as a whole! and it can't be an infection as she wouldn't do it in the same place each time...



> The #1 reason cats stop using their litterbox to pee, is a urinary (kidney, ureters, bladder and urethra) problem. The pain is associated with their litterbox, so they try to find other places to pee that aren't painful, but they can't get away from the pain, so they keep peeing in different places.


i read this in the topic someone else opened today about such a problem. but... she sometimes still goes there. she does her number two's there and other moments of the day she uses the box. so it shouldn't be an infection, right?



> Also, some cats prefer to have two litterboxes, one for pooping in and one for peeing in. Perhaps you could try that, after you have had a veterinarian rule out a urinary tract problem.


and if it would be this, and noora would start peeing in one and pooping in the other, then how could i keep crazy little bella from doing either in any of them? :lol: 

i'm a fulltime student at university and i have a fulltime job. i really don't have the time or the patience to clean up after her as she has a litterbox that i already change once a week.

but i can't give her up either. you don't give up your children if they do bad things for years in a row, do you now.

i hope someone knows something more than i do


----------



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

You really need to go to the vet and rule out a uti. People say that for a reason. What if she really is in a lot of pain and you just don't know it? Some cats hide their pain really well so, other than the accidents, you wouldn't know it. A vet needs to see her before you decide that it might be a behaviour thing.

Some cats are very picky about their litterboxes, too. If a vet rules out uti, you'll need to start trying various things to get your kitty to use the box and not the floor. Two litterboxes is actually a really good start. My kitty just likes having two. She had an "accident" once, I got her two, I make sure they're both cleaned every day and she's never had another accident (so far).

Some cats need their boxes cleaned out more than once a day. It could also be a litter issue. Is she declawed? Sometimes shelter cats are declawed because their previous owners didn't know how awful it is for cats. Declawing can make it extremely painful for a kitty to use regular litter. If that's the case, then new, softer litter - like a pine litter- may be necessary.

Please take your kitty to the vet before doing anything else, though. You'll be glad in the long run that you did, even if the test comes back negative. Because, what if she has one and she's in pain? Imagine yourself having to go through that.  Not fun!

Good luck! Please let us know how your baby is doing!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

That was me who said they will try to pee in different places, trying to find one that doesn't hurt. However, that isn't entirely true, but it seemed accurate for what that person was going thru.
Our own cat, who was having kidney problems, would 'go' on the bath rugs. Only there or the litterbox, but he still had a problem. I still think your kitty should be checked for any urinary tract problems.
Do you have enzymatic cleaners you can use? They get rid of the stain/odors the best.
Heidi


----------



## bellanoora (Mar 12, 2008)

vilate said:


> You really need to go to the vet and rule out a uti.


ok i think i'll do so.. though i don't understand why she is in the litterbox right now and only pees at the front door in the morning when the guy probably goes out to walk his dog.



vilate said:


> It could also be a litter issue. Is she declawed? Sometimes shelter cats are declawed because their previous owners didn't know how awful it is for cats. Declawing can make it extremely painful for a kitty to use regular litter. If that's the case, then new, softer litter - like a pine litter- may be necessary.


i live in estonia. we don't have pine litter here. we only have the regular ones and silicone ones, which i use and they have used it so far. she isn't declawed as she was only a baby when we took her and we were her first owners.



Heidi n Q said:


> Do you have enzymatic cleaners you can use? They get rid of the stain/odors the best.


sorry, what do you mean by enzymatic? as i've tried dishwasher, bathroom cleaner.. all those. but some cats seem to be attracted to such smells,..


----------



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

Good! Even if you don't think it could be that, it's better to go and find out it's not medical than taking the chance.  

If the vet rules out uti, I think the best thing you'll be able to do is try various things to get her to stop until you finally find the one that works. Cats can be very picky. lol.

And the enzymatic cleaners are very good for helping them stop going in the same place all the time.

Good luck! Please let us know what the vet says and if it isn't uti, maybe we can give you some other suggestions on what to do.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Enzymatic cleaners apparently contain enzymes that break down organic molecules like blood, feces and urine. The idea is that if you don't remove ALL of the urine, your cat will still smell it and continue using that spot, and these cleaners claim that they will remove more of the stain than a regular detergent.

This is one of the more common brands of enyzmatic cleaners:









But they come in small bottles and sprayers too. If you can't find one, I don't think it matters too much - I think the point is more that you don't use any cleaner with ammonia in it, because there's ammonia in cat pee.


----------

